# Is Alzheimer's 'brain diabetes'?



## Tad (Nov 28, 2013)

Something some researchers are beginning to really wonder about....nothing conclusive yet, but yet another reason to stay active and try to keep your sugar intake down. *sigh* Why must I get turned on by behavior which is pretty clearly unhealthy? (I'm not talking about being fat, I'm talking about over-indulge and sedentariness, which are secondary kinks for me)

Anyway, here is the article: http://www.newscientist.com/article...&utm_medium=NLC&utm_source=NSNS&#.UpeahsSkrId

ETA: Alzheimer's scares the bejeezes out of me, having seen one grandfather go through it. And what do you know, although he was pretty thin, he did have type-2 diabetes....


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 7, 2013)

How do they explain the number of skinny people with Alzheimers, then?


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 7, 2013)

since the article doesn't really say anything about thin people being somehow invulnerable to Dia-beetus.


----------

